# DEFECT REPORT: L.262 Extended Video Preview Guide "Chopped"



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

Problem: In the EPG, the bottom row of guide info is chopped off (vertically offset EPG).

This is a minor annoyance. Noticed this on both svideo and component outputs. Have not tested composite or hdmi.

Steps to replicate: Press menu, 8, 1, select extended guide with video preview.

Possible solution(s): (1.) Add "adjust" option similar to the 811 <or> (2.) Remove bottom row of programming from extended EPG w/video.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I'll take option (2). 

I suppose that extra row is good for screens that show that many pixels.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

It's not surprising to hear this, as it mirrors the 942's Extended EPG w/video behavior. I'd be willing to bet that the 622 does the exact same thing, too.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I don't have any prizes, but you win.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

Probably asking for too much, but I suppose an option (3) would be to emulate the functionality of various HTPC PVR's (such as Snapstream), allowing you to customize the number of rows and columns you would like to see in your EPG.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

Wow thanks 211 team. Fixed in 263!!! Awesome.


----------



## robodude (Apr 8, 2006)

I have L264 and the Extended guide with video is partially cropped but still readable.

Has it changed since you said it was fixed in 263

Extended guide WITHOUT video is not cropped at all.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

Its still cropped a little. <=262 the bottom line was less than 50% visable, making it very hard to read. It seems that in 263 they may have moved it up slightly, still chopped off a little, but probably more like 85%+. At least it's ledgible now.


----------



## robodude (Apr 8, 2006)

Extended with video is my favorite guide. 
There's some space between the video window and the program guide that could be used to move the guide up a little.
I'll bet the entire guide could be seen if they did that.


----------

